

Ask HN: Offline log analysis/analytics - jawngee

Looking for recommendations on offline log analysis/web analytics.  Been using Google Analytics and Woopra, but the data has been tainted by a bug in our system that was reporting stats from our dev servers.<p>We've been using awstats, but our front office peeps find it lacking.  Help?
======
aristus
visitors is well thought of. I'd give you a link to the hom epage, but it's
fing impossible to find. <http://packages.ubuntu.com/hu/hardy/visitors>

If you want to sort-of roll your own, I maintain a command-line program called
logrep that lets you "query" your webserver logs:

<http://code.google.com/p/wtop>

~~~
samueladam
<http://www.hping.org/visitors/>

------
known
You may try <http://www.webalizer.org/>

